# Antena para receptar señal banda Ku o banda C, no parabolica



## dp85 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro,  tengo el problema de diseñar una antena para la banda Ku o banda C, pero el único inconveniente es que no debe ser parabólica, he intentado con una microstrip pero no logro conseguir hacerla por las medidas tan pequeñas, algo así como 0,01 mm.

Agradecería que me den una idea para poder hacerla.

Adjunto un paper que encontre...

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 21, 2009)

¿No sería mejor comprarla echa?
Yo creo que si pretendes trabajar en ese rango de frecuencias (GHz) es mejor comprarlo echo que hacerlo. Es muy difícil trabajar con esas frecuencias y cualquier mínimo detalle de puede provocar una ROE que te termine dañando el transmisor.

Saludos.


----------

